# I didn't get my CPC certificate yet...



## vj_tiwari (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I need help regarding my CPC certificate. I passed my CPC exam in last year under corporate membership. But my employer is not giving me to my CPC certificate & My member ID. card. 

So, how can I get my certificate from my employer? (There is no bond between us if I leave the Company then they don't give the certificate)

And does CPC certificate require at the time of job? (be'coz they may verify me thro' AAPC site). Also if I want another copy of my certificate then what's the procedure? 

Please help. 

Thanks & Regards,

VJ.


----------



## csampson3379 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im not sure how Corprate works, but as long as you belong to the AAPC you can get your info from them

Call:Customer Service Contact:
Toll Free Phone: 800-626-CODE (2633)
Local Phone: 801-236-2200
Fax: 801-236-2258
Email: info@aapc.com


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Cori...

Thank you very much for your valuable help...! 

VJ.


----------



## csampson3379 (Jul 1, 2010)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Suresh J (Sep 14, 2013)

*I did not get my CPC certificate.*

Hi,

I have written the CPC certification on July 7, 2013. The results are announced on July 12, 2013, but till now I did not get my certificate. Please suggest me what to do...?


----------



## rishonasanthosh (Feb 19, 2017)

*awaiting for the CPC certificate*



Suresh J said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have written the CPC certification on July 7, 2013. The results are announced on July 12, 2013, but till now I did not get my certificate. Please suggest me what to do...?





I have passed the CPC exam on AUG 2016 and still awaiting for the certificate. Kindly help me for the same


----------



## bns.pharma@gmail.com (Dec 26, 2018)

*Certificate*

Hi
 I have clear my CPC exam but dint receive my certificate yet.

Id-  01561590

Plz help me getting my certificate and tell me how to track where the certificate is pending...

Regards
Thank you


----------



## Pathos (Dec 26, 2018)

bns.pharma@gmail.com said:


> Hi
> I have clear my CPC exam but dint receive my certificate yet.
> 
> Id-  01561590
> ...



Hello,

To check your exam progress, go to https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/exams/

This page will show you your exam results when processed. AAPC says that 7-10 business (not calendar) days before your results are ready. Sometimes you will get them early if you're luck, but usually during the holidays they might be delayed.


----------



## sabhasehar (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi, 

I need help regarding my CPC certificate. I have not yet received my updated certificate which i have applied once after removing Apprentice A. I need tracking ID to track it. Please help me out to get it.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Nov 29, 2022)

sabhasehar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help regarding my CPC certificate. I have not yet received my updated certificate which i have applied once after removing Apprentice A. I need tracking ID to track it. Please help me out to get it.


The original post is from 2010.  I suggest calling AAPC directly.


----------

